# ISO Recipe For Baked Stuffed Scallops (or Shrimp)



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm going down to the coast for a few days and I'm dreaming about the freshly caught shrimp and scallops I get there. I've always had my neighbor cook (I would buy and do all clean up and she would cook) but now that I'm getting more adventurous in the kitchen, I thought I'd play chef this time. (Also, she's away on vacation.) I remember when lived in MA, a good friend always made baked stuffed scallops that were awesome. She always said they were easy and you could use shrimp, too. Anyone have any fairly simple  recipes for this (or other suggestions)? Thanks so much!
Terry


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 31, 2007)

Scallops are my favorite food in the whole world, and I've probably made them at least 1500 different ways, but for the life of me, I cannot imagine HOW you would stuff a scallop!  

If you have the shells, that would be a different story, as you'd stuff the shell around and over the scallop, but otherwise.... 

Both scallops and shrimp can easily be overcooked, so beware.  You don't want to end up with rubbery food. 

Here are two easy and delicious ways to fix each shrimp and scallops.  and yes, you could exchange the protein for the other in each dish.

*Shrimp de Jonghe*
When I was a little girl growing up in Chicago, one of the great treats for me was when Aunt Betty Low took our family to San Pedro¹s (in NoMansLand) for Shrimp de Jonghe.  As an adult, I recreated the dish, but it wasn¹t until recently that I learned it is a regional specialty, unfamiliar to people from other parts of the country.  So here for your dining pleasure (and it IS a pleasure!) is Shrimp de Jonghe.
makes 4 to 6 servings
3/4 cup unsalted butter
1 teaspoon sea salt
1 to 2 cloves garlic, very finely chopped (or to taste)
1 cup dry bread crumbs
1/3 cup very finely chopped parsley
½ cup Fino sherry
dash of cayenne pepper
dash of paprika
2 pounds jumbo shrimp, peeled and deveined
 
1.    Cream together butter, salt and garlic.  Mix the bread crumbs, parsley, sherry, pepper and paprika with the butter mixture.
2.         Put the shrimp into boiling water. Cover and remove from heat to remain only until they turn pink.  Rinse with cold water and drain.


3.         Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.  Butter 4 to 6 individual ovenproof dishes, or one large casserole dish.


4.         Divide shrimp among casserole dishes.  Mound crumb mixture on top.  Bake 20 minutes or until crumbs are golden brown and sizzling.


_Teacher’sTip: _   Because this is so unbelievably rich, Shrimp de Jonghe doesn’t want much in the way of accompaniment.  A simple salad with a vinaigrette or a plain-but-perfect green vegetable along with enough crusty bread to sop up ALL the sauce ­ will be PERFECT!
_Wine Tip_:    The richness of Shrimp de Jonghe lends itself naturally to an elegant Chardonnay.  I’d suggest a Meursault.
 
*Scallops Tommy*
Scallops are my favorite food, and this is my favorite way to prepare them.  The recipe is courtesy of Chef Sulim Tomás—“Tommy”, when he was chef of the long-gone Half Shell restaurant in Boston. Be careful not to buy watery scallops.  The water indicates that they¹ve been treated with chemicals to keep them fresh.  These chemicals will make them taste like soap suds.  Not the flavor you¹re looking for.
makes 6 servings
1 ½ cups thinly sliced white onions
½ cup fish broth or ¼ cup each water and dry white vermouth 2 pounds scallops ­ Nantucket scallops preferred (if you use the larger sea scallops, slice them in two or three)
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
2 cups sliced mushrooms
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme or marjoram (or 1 teaspoon dried)
sea salt and white pepper to taste
¼ cup Fino Sherry
 
1.    Poach onions in broth until translucent and soft, but not mushy.  Add scallops to the simmering liquid and turn it off.  Let the scallops sit in the liquid with the onions until they are cooked.  (It’s important not to overcook the scallops or they will become rubbery.
2.         At the same time, melt the butter in a sauté pan.  Sauté the mushrooms in the butter until they are brown.
3.         Preheat the broiler.  Place the scallops and onions in a shallow ovenproof dish.  Top with the mushrooms, fresh herbs, and salt and white pepper to taste.  Sprinkle the sherry over.  Broil close to the heat source for about 2 or 3 minutes, until browned and bubbly.
 
_Teacher’sTip:_    1.Serve over a pilau of brown and wild rice or saffron fettuccine.
_Wine Tip: _   My favorite wine with this dish is Les Fourchaumes, a Premier Cru Chablis from Domaine Laroche.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 31, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Scallops are my favorite food in the whole world, and I've probably made them at least 1500 different ways, but for the life of me, I cannot imagine HOW you would stuff a scallop!



Oh, sorry, I'm new to cooking so I'm not up on what the right terminology is. My friend always called it baked stuffed scallops but actually, it was just the little bay scallops baked in a mixture that was mostly a moist stuffing with lots of butter as I recall and I think wine or beer and fresh parsley. It's been 25 years so I can't remember exactly - just that I adored it. But yeah, I can't imagine how one would stuff a scallop either! I've been to restaurants where they have something they call stuffed shrimp but it's like a really thick stuffing (vs. a thin breading) that is sort of molded around each shrimp body with just the tail sticking out and then baked. I'm still pretty confused by correct cooking terminology but enjoying learning.

Thanks so much for the recipes. They sound fabulous and I'll let you know how I fare.

Terry


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 31, 2007)

Actually ChefJune, the Shrimp de Jonghe sounds alot like the baked stuffed scallops my friend made except with shrimp! I think this is it! Thanks a million. I'm drooling already.*
*


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 31, 2007)

hmmmm thinking I'll make that with Scallops this weekend!

got some great white wine that "wants" to be drunk with it...


----------



## Constance (Jul 31, 2007)

I've had stuffed shrimp, and it consisted of butterflied jumbo shrimp with a small mound of seafood stuffing on top. (I believe there was crabmeat in the stuffing.) They had been drizzled with butter and probably cooked in the oven at about 400 degrees. They were divine!

I would imagine you'd do the same sort of thing with the scallops...perhaps group 3 together and center the mound of stuffing on top. 

I thought I had a recipe for seafood stuffing, but I can't find it. I think you could use a crab cake recipe, heavy on the bread crumbs.

ChefJune, your dishes have me drooling! Both have been copied and saved.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 31, 2007)

When I was cooking at the Fort Des Moines Hotel in DM Iowa The chef had 2 stuffed shrimp one was called Shrimp Patrician.  It was a large 12-16 shrimp that had been butterflied and stuffed with a Crab stuffing then breaded in sourdough bread crumbs and deep fried  very popular.. the second was Shrimp 12-16 size De John and it was very similar to the first post.. we took fresh bread crumbs no crust and mixed it with butter and minced garlic and parsley and put them in a individual casserole with a  1/4 ounce of fish fume (shrimp stock made from the shells)in the casserole and topped with the bread crumb mixture and baked in a hot oven and browned under the salamander=broiler also very popular


----------



## *amy* (Jul 31, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> I'm going down to the coast for a few days and I'm dreaming about the freshly caught shrimp and scallops I get there. I've always had my neighbor cook (I would buy and do all clean up and she would cook) but now that I'm getting more adventurous in the kitchen, I thought I'd play chef this time. (Also, she's away on vacation.) I remember when lived in MA, a good friend always made baked stuffed scallops that were awesome. She always said they were easy and you could use shrimp, too. Anyone have any fairly simple recipes for this (or other suggestions)? Thanks so much!
> Terry


 
I have a recipe for stuffed shrimp. Will go through my recipes and post it for you.

I'm not a scallop fan, but this recipe looks great.

Williams-Sonoma | Recipe View

Here are a few recipes for stuffed scallops:

Stuffed Scallops

Stuffed Scallops


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 1, 2007)

Keep in mind that scallops have a much more delicate flavor than any other shellfish, and many of the tastes that go well with shrimp completely overwhelm scallops.  Chief among those are tomatoes!  and boxed stuffing mixes are often quite highly spiced, not to mention overly salty, that will mess with the flavor profile of the sweet scallops.


----------



## Constance (Aug 1, 2007)

I found this recipe for stuffed shrimp that looks good, although I'm not sure about using the almonds in the stuffing. 

http://www.recipesource.com/text/main-dishes/meat/seafood/shrimp/recipe106.txt


----------



## *amy* (Aug 1, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Scallops are my favorite food in the whole world, and I've probably made them at least 1500 different ways, but for the life of me, I cannot imagine HOW you would stuff a scallop!
> 
> If you have the shells, that would be a different story, as you'd stuff the shell around and over the scallop, but otherwise....
> 
> ...


 
Chef June, couldn't help but notice and ask re the teacher's tips, wine suggestions, story about an aunt, and recipe courtesy of, and different fonts - have you made these recipes - as they appear to be copied and pasted, imo. Who is the "Teacher" & are these your Tips?

I hear ya about boxed stuffing - it was a suggestion & I gave a method for stuffed scallops - that you were not aware of. So, please, I would appreciate it if you did not point out faults in other's suggestions. TIA


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 1, 2007)

> Chef June, couldn't help but notice and ask re the teacher's tips, wine suggestions, story about an aunt, and recipe courtesy of, and different fonts - have you made these recipes - as they appear to be copied and pasted, imo. Who is the "Teacher" & are these your Tips?


Amy: yes, I am the teacher, and they are copied from the manuscript of my cookbook, Feastivals Cooks at Home. I can post them because I hold the copyright.

Yes, I have made these recipes MANY times, each! 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## keltin (Aug 1, 2007)

I bet you could stuff this shrimp, or maybe these, or even these! 

The bigger the better!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you everyone. Ya'll are the best! I've copied and printed all the great recipes to take with me tomorrow. I really appreciate all the detailed directions and tips. It's been such a problem for me over the years since I was never taught to cook growing up or ever able to observe others cooking, much less have direction from fabulous (even professional) cooks. I can't tell you how much better the meals at my house have gotten since I joined DC. I will definitely let ya'll know how my shrimp and scallops turned out when I get back.

And keltin, I am truly humbled. You know, we like to believe that everything is bigger in Texas, but I've never seen shrimp that size! (But I'd sure like to get some. I can picture a few of them skewered on my grill!)

Terry


----------



## keltin (Aug 1, 2007)

*amy* said:
			
		

> Sorry June. Give our regards to Aunt Betty.
> 
> Keltin, Keltin, Keltin. lol


 
It’s something of an oxymoron to say “large shrimp” isn’t it?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 1, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> I bet you could stuff this shrimp, or maybe these, or even these!
> 
> The bigger the better!


 
I don't think anyone questioned the ability to stuff shrimp. It was scallops that seemed unlikely.


----------



## keltin (Aug 1, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone questioned the ability to stuff shrimp. It was scallops that seemed unlikely.


 
With a smaller 25-30 count scallop, stuffing might be a problem, but with the larger ones, I don’t see why you can’t stuff it the same way you do a pork loin chop. Juts make a slit in the side, move the knife around to create a cavity, then you could fill the cavity with a duxelles.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 1, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> With a smaller 25-30 count scallop, stuffing might be a problem, but with the larger ones, I don’t see why you can’t stuff it the same way you do a pork loin chop. Juts make a slit in the side, move the knife around to create a cavity, then you could fill the cavity with a duxelles.



Wait, wait keltin. You're getting way out of my league. What's a duxelle?


----------



## keltin (Aug 1, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> Wait, wait keltin. You're getting way out of my league. What's a duxelle?


 
A duxelles is a combination of mushrooms, onions, shallots, and herbs, all finely chopped and sautéed in butter. It’s a basic starting point for many stuffings and sauces. The simplest stuffing would be to just add bread material and stock.

Fancy word for something so simple huh!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 1, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> A duxelles is a combination of mushrooms, onions, shallots, and herbs, all finely chopped and sautéed in butter. It’s a basic starting point for many stuffings and sauces. The simplest stuffing would be to just add bread material and stock.
> 
> Fancy word for something so simple huh!



Thanks! The name actually makes mushrooms and butter sound even more delicious than they already are.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's an update - thanks to all the generous help I got with this recipe request, I was able to make these fabulous bay scallops with stuffing. It was an absolutely delicious meal (much better than it looks) and made my kids really happy. We actually went and bought the scallops right off the boat and then made this within a couple of hours of buying them!

I didn't do anything with shrimp while we were there but I brought back 12 pounds. I'll try some more of your recipes tonight with the shrimp and let you know.

Again, thanks soooo much. It felt great to make such a yummy dish!


----------



## keltin (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh wow, that look soooooooo good! Did you say dinner was at 6? See you then!  

Congrats on a wonderful looking dish, and considering how fresh the scallops were, I bet it was out of this world.


----------

